# I think I found a good ending for The Kiwi Farms.



## Jimmy Durante's Ballsack (Dec 3, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.




It combines all four of our favorite things:

Hitler (heil!)
sing-alongs
cripples
nuclear armageddon
To me this seems like an apt choice for when the site closes. I challenge any of you to come up with something more succinct.


----------



## Lonely Grave (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## TFT-A9 (Dec 3, 2020)

> I challenge any of you to come up with something more succinct.






K.


----------



## Seth MacFartman (Dec 3, 2020)

On the series finale of "Kiwi Farms"...


----------



## some Sketchy dude (Dec 3, 2020)

Thought you were hot, guess what you're not


----------



## Rebel Wilson (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Just A Butt (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Seth MacFartman (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Dutch Courage (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Marissa Moira (Dec 4, 2020)

I'll see all you Libtards in E-Jail.


----------



## Petronella (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Least Concern (Dec 4, 2020)

On 29 April 1945, the bodies of Mussolini, Petacci, and the other executed Fascists were loaded into a van and moved south to Milan. At 3:00 a.m., the corpses were dumped on the ground in the old Piazzale Loreto. The piazza had been renamed "Piazza Quindici Martiri" (Fifteen Martyrs' Square) in honor of fifteen anti-Fascists recently executed there.[187]

After being kicked and spat upon, the bodies were hung upside down from the roof of an Esso gas station.[188] The bodies were then stoned from below by civilians. This was done both to discourage any Fascists from continuing the fight, and as an act of revenge for the hanging of many partisans in the same place by Axis authorities. The corpse of the deposed leader was subject to ridicule and abuse. Fascist loyalist Achille Starace was captured and sentenced to death and then taken to the Piazzale Loreto and shown the body of Mussolini. Starace, who once said of Mussolini "He is a god,"[189] saluted what was left of his leader just before he was shot. The body of Starace was subsequently hung up next to that of Mussolini.




From left to right, the bodies of Bombacci, Mussolini, Petacci, Pavolini and Starace in Piazzale Loreto, 1945.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Dec 4, 2020)

How dare you people pride yourselves on trolling others and then act like a bunch of dickless man whores when there's a slight little bump in the road.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Dec 4, 2020)

It was all a dream

My dying dream


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Dec 4, 2020)

Police arrests Null for the crime of saying nigger on the web, while users riot on the streets.


----------



## Bland Crumbs (Dec 4, 2020)

Naw....






Or if you want more reality:


----------



## Larkin N Likin (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Large (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Kosher Dill (Dec 4, 2020)

Sigh.. It all hurts. My heart and soul, they what to you, Catherine, they really-- I-I really do send my heart out so if you wanna keep it with you, keep my heart and soul as well. I love and I care about you so much and I respect you and I mean very well in my intentions. Always. Even if they aren't the best impulses out of all that. I'm very sorry for all the mistakes I've made.

I can't stop loving you~
Deep within my heart~
I don't know all the lyrics~
So I'll just sing from the bottom of my heart~
And the depths of my soul~

I love you.


----------



## Gorgar (Dec 4, 2020)




----------

